# Are shrooms profitable?



## ChemPro (Apr 7, 2016)

When compared to weed....is it better to focus all efforts on one or the other, provided the market exists? Is it as profitable as weed?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 7, 2016)

sell both they go hand and hand with the same type of costumers, but focus on having the supply of weed and a lot less of the shrooms, also make sure u recommend dosage cause ppl are stupid


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 7, 2016)

Shame on you for trying to profit off of peoples expanding consciousness.
Don't look at shrooms as a money maker. The money will come much faster that way. Just look at it as something that is important, sacred even. You are about to partake of a massive mind manifesting. It should be something you WANT to do, simply for the act of doing.

NOT for the sole purpose of financial gain


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 7, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> Shame on you for trying to profit off of peoples expanding consciousness.
> Don't look at shrooms as a money maker. The money will come much faster that way. Just look at it as something that is important, sacred even. You are about to partake of a massive mind manifesting. It should be something you WANT to do, simply for the act of doing.
> 
> NOT for the sole purpose of financial gain


Are you speaking from a practical stance? Or a spiritual personal stance?


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 7, 2016)

From both. If you're already making money from weed you don't need to be pushing more. That's dangerous (there's laws against it so you gotta be careful) 

And psychedelic drugs have one target audience and that's it.
You can sell pot to just about everyone.
But no everyone wants to have the knowledge that all is one and one is all. Not everyone wants access to that kind of feeling.

If you feel you MUST sell both because for some reason weed alone doesn't cut it. Be careful who you sell shrooms to. 
A lot of people will take them if you try to push it as a "fun" thing. But the dose of "fun" and the dose of "where did reality go?" Are separated by a very fine line. You will scare off a lot of customers if you try to promote it as a fun drug like weed. Trust me from experience, as well as a shit ton of tripping. There are ONLY certain people that will constantly buy this kind of thing, AND most psychedelic drugs are found free in nature. You really think you can have good enough profit margin when a couple smart thinking customers grow their own? Go out and hunt their own? You will have to have a low enough price to keep them coming back and high enough to keep your profit.

And as for my personal beliefs, that's like a Catholic church profiting off of their Communion


----------



## TooBakedd (Apr 8, 2016)

Weed is a lot harder to grow enough to keep people happy but with mushrooms you grow so many you don't have enough people to make that happy, if you know what I mean, basically you can grow waaaay more mushrooms they grow waaaay faster but take a lot more effort and there isn't as much of a market and the people that do buy them, I can bet your ass they ain't gunna be coming daily for an eight / weekly for an oz or something like with weed, people just cant eat them that often so you have to consider that! hope I helped and am making sense its 3:30am so I'm tired AF hehe


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 8, 2016)

Mosdef..


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 8, 2016)

Profitable yes, 1600 a pound but the market is much smaller than weed market share.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 9, 2016)

@ChemPro .. NO


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Profitable yes, 1600 a pound but the market is much smaller than weed market share.


Yeah, doesn't seem worth it. I'm sure risk is much greater in terms of legality. But for personal use id like to try. But I'd be so afraid of having a bad trip.


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 9, 2016)

Any advice or precautions for a 1st time user to ensure a positive experience? Music, lighting, food, hydration, self talk?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 9, 2016)

just take a reasonable dose like 2 grams in a quiet relaxed environment and try to relax as much as possible after you eat it waiting for it to kick in, it comes on gradually so don't worry don't be scared of it


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 9, 2016)

C


Mr. Bongwater said:


> just take a reasonable dose like 2 grams in a quiet relaxed environment and try to relax as much as possible after you eat it waiting for it to kick in, it comes on gradually so don't worry don't be scared of it


Can you turn me on to a good video or method to produce some? Also a reliable spore source? Or any other caveats when ordering?


----------



## canndo (Apr 10, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> C
> 
> Can you turn me on to a good video or method to produce some? Also a reliable spore source? Or any other caveats when ordering?


A little research, even on this site will have you up and running.


----------



## 808newb (Apr 10, 2016)

O back in the day when I was 20 something from the beginning of March into the beginning of summer me and my buddy used to go out picking shrooms 5 nites a week and never had to grow anything, just drive to a different farm every nite. Most nites we walk away with around 15 lbs. it comes with it's own dangers tho...being shot at with rock salt out of a shotgun is one of the worst pains u want to go thru...or breaking a leg falling in a hole while running all out from a stampeding herd of cows in the pitch black dark. Haha those were the good ole days. I had ronco food dehydrators all over the place. Just so you get an idea 8 lbs wet will give you 1lb of dry. I had another buddy and he was one of those far out types and he traveled with the Dead. Besides just the personal and stuff we gave to friends, we still managed to send my buddy 5lbs a week and he had no problem getting rid of it. Only back then they went for 800 a piece and I sent to a different city every week


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 17, 2016)

Lol...so I gave growing mushrooms a try. But my noob ass didn't notice that the brown rice flour said "gluten free." Assuming I did everything else right is the gluten free a deal breaker?


----------



## vostok (Apr 17, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> When compared to weed....is it better to focus all efforts on one or the other, provided the market exists? Is it as profitable as weed?


 The first of many ..due?

as the weed market reaches saturation

what else are these guys gonna do..?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Nope no money in shrooms......... Plenty of fucking cash helps if you know people to buy weight though.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 18, 2016)

shrooms can be worth a ton of money in some places, find a guy what sells himself and sell in bulk


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 18, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> shrooms can be worth a ton of money in some places


Any thoughts on my above comment? I accidentally used gluten free rice flour.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 18, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> Any thoughts on my above comment? I accidentally used gluten free rice flour.


i don't know anything about growing it


----------



## vostok (Apr 18, 2016)

Still a good Deal for $14.00
http://www.amazon.com/Psilocybin-Mushroom-Growers-Handbook-Enthusiasts/dp/0932551068


----------



## TooBakedd (Apr 19, 2016)

Don't pay anything for books on growing mushrooms PLEASE. there is way too many free sources that I'm 100000% sure cover more than any book will!

And about the part of not having a bad trip - Set and setting are key. Remember these two things and you will be almost guaranteed a good trip.

Set - Your mind set going into it. Don't trip if you are in a very bad point in your life, an example would be if you were suicidal, serious things like that and you should avoid taking psychedelics, they don't have the power to force you into a good mood such as other drugs do like MDMA. Psychedelics enhance what you are feeling at the time. So go into the trip in a good mind set in a good mood and that's step one.

Setting - Where you are tripping. Trip in a place you feel comfortable. Some place where no harm could be done to you, and a place where you can fully let loose and be yourself without any interruptions. Another part of setting is the people you are tripping with. Only trip with people you truly trust and know very well. Again you want to feel completely safe and be able to let loose and be yourself around them. You have some crazy thoughts on psychedelics and its really good to talk about those crazy thoughts with close people not having to worry what they will think when you say the stuff that may come to your mind while tripping. Trust me its a whole different perspective on the world.

Remember those 2 things and pretty much EVERY trip will be good, I'm guilty of not following these all the time myself and have suffered a few times from it! Lol. But sometimes the bad trips are the ones that teach you the most.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 19, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> Any thoughts on my above comment? I accidentally used gluten free rice flour.


I don't think you are growing weight with the pf tek I did get over an ounce on a bunch of jars but I wouldn't do it again unless just for personal use. Good to get spore prints too.


----------



## Waiks (Apr 19, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> Any thoughts on my above comment? I accidentally used gluten free rice flour.


Brown rice flour is naturally gluten free. You most likely got the right stuff. When something is GF, they put it all over the labeling, sometimes so much you'd think the product itself is just something called Gluten Free


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 19, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> Any thoughts on my above comment? I accidentally used gluten free rice flour.


Were I'm from its $10 a gram.


----------



## butterbudface (Apr 20, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> When compared to weed....is it better to focus all efforts on one or the other, provided the market exists? Is it as profitable as weed?


I make triple off my shrooms in half the time, less chance of getting caught less space less half the cost. yeah its better in every way. but you cant smoke it after a hectic day....


----------



## butterbudface (Apr 20, 2016)

Its difficult to explain value with the currencies of the different countries. So i will Convert everything to dank ass bud value.

It cost me 3g of dank to get this tub to where it is now. In 7 days i will harvest 70g of dank from this tub. Hope this makes sense.

(this is multispore, 5 qt spawn to CVG)


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 20, 2016)

How bout this? 1st p $800. Each additional on top $750 then $700. 3p for $2250. You can do it that way. Flood the market. Thusly later increasing the value.


----------



## TooBakedd (Apr 20, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> View attachment 3661412
> 
> Its difficult to explain value with the currencies of the different countries. So i will Convert everything to dank ass bud value.
> 
> ...


I don't like when people try to say this, yes your numbers are correct, but you have to add in there I get 70g of dank IF people happen to want shrooms when they are ready and they won't be buying that much at a time ill tell ya that for sure! Not saying your wrong or trying to be rude in any way I'm just saying you have to add everything in there not just make it seem like a bed of roses and chocolates.


----------



## TooBakedd (Apr 20, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Were I'm from its $10 a gram.


yea $10 a gram but who just buys a gram at a time  ends up going down with quantity and its a quick drop too. atleast if you don't want to sit on them like a mamma bird.


----------



## butterbudface (Apr 21, 2016)

TooBakedd said:


> *I don't like when people try to say this*, yes your numbers are correct, but you have to add in there I get 70g of dank IF people happen to want shrooms when they are ready and they won't be buying that much at a time ill tell ya that for sure! Not saying your wrong or trying to be rude in any way I'm just saying you have to add everything in there not just make it seem like a bed of roses and chocolates.


Sorry for saying that then.

Yo man thats very true. That is why i added the part about you cant smoke it.... If you get it... 

Thing is i have orders for 7kg's dry, ill never be able to fill the demand. i harvested about 3kg wet this morning, and it will be cash in my hand by the weekend.

What i have noticed is that if you have a large space, weed can be more profitable, if you have a smaller setup the shrooms will usually make you more $ in the end.

My big passion is not for $ in hand, Its smoking that bud that you waited 12 weeks on.


----------



## TooBakedd (Apr 22, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> Sorry for saying that then.
> 
> Yo man thats very true. That is why i added the part about you cant smoke it.... If you get it...
> 
> ...


With shrooms yeah you can grow sooo much in a tiny area, especially with shelving units or if you stack monos 

And with weed I don't grow to make others happy, I grow to make myself happy, at least with indoor anyways, but outdoor hell yea! I wont smoke all that lol


----------



## TooBakedd (Apr 22, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> How bout this? 1st p $800. Each additional on top $750 then $700. 3p for $2250. You can do it that way. Flood the market. Thusly later increasing the value.


I hope you don't mean pounds  I personally would never let mine go for that, is that seriously all they are worth where you are?


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 22, 2016)

TooBakedd said:


> I hope you don't mean pounds  I personally would never let mine go for that, is that seriously all they are worth where you are?


Make em move. Doesn't make sense to price em too high if you can grow em so easily with little space and production costs. Even if you plan ti grow em for only 6 months. You should be able to produce at least 4 p per month with a rolling setup and adequate space. Since they are usually in less demand. You whole sale em low.to encourage dd's to pick em up as a sell along. And then advice them to sell eigths at a lower than $20 price. This way you can increase popularity and knowledge of the product in your area/region. I've already practiced to the point where I have a dried gram per once of substrate (popcorn). The practiced grower can produce on average 6-9 onces per medium sized mono tub. Assume that you have at least 6 stacked monos going at a time. 3-6 colonizing in darkness. From the first initial flushes of the first 6. 36 to a possible 54 onces. That's 2 1/4 - 3 3/8 p's. After the first flush. A week later you can have 4-6 ozs per tub. 24-36 = 1 1/2 - 2 1/4. You should not want that shit sitting around. And for cost of sub, tubs, water, a fan, a light. Pennies compared to what you get in return. Average it out like this. 3p at $750 a p. Give off 1 p per week. $750 a week paycheck. Get a cheesy part time job to satisfy uncle sam. And you got a good short run job. Less stress than trying to price em high.


----------



## TooBakedd (Apr 22, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Make em move. Doesn't make sense to price em too high if you can grow em so easily with little space and production costs. Even if you plan ti grow em for only 6 months. You should be able to produce at least 4 p per month with a rolling setup and adequate space. Since they are usually in less demand. You whole sale em low.to encourage dd's to pick em up as a sell along. And then advice them to sell eigths at a lower than $20 price. This way you can increase popularity and knowledge of the product in your area/region. I've already practiced to the point where I have a dried gram per once of substrate (popcorn). The practiced grower can produce on average 6-9 onces per medium sized mono tub. Assume that you have at least 6 stacked monos going at a time. 3-6 colonizing in darkness. From the first initial flushes of the first 6. 36 to a possible 54 onces. That's 2 1/4 - 3 3/8 p's. After the first flush. A week later you can have 4-6 ozs per tub. 24-36 = 1 1/2 - 2 1/4. You should not want that shit sitting around. And for cost of sub, tubs, water, a fan, a light. Pennies compared to what you get in return. Average it out like this. 3p at $750 a p. Give off 1 p per week. $750 a week paycheck. Get a cheesy part time job to satisfy uncle sam. And you got a good short run job. Less stress than trying to price em high.


True enough, but I'm not growing that much, can't even get rid of a qp never mind a pound a week


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 22, 2016)

TooBakedd said:


> True enough, but I'm not growing that much, can't even get rid of a qp never mind a pound a week


Price em down. And then see if they move. To to different groups.of people that you know are into green and/or tripping. That should give you a greater base of clientele. $180-$225 a qp. No higher. Unless I definitely know my shit about the product. I aint payin' more than $200 wholesale.


----------



## TooBakedd (Apr 22, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Price em down. And then see if they move. To to different groups.of people that you know are into green and/or tripping. That should give you a greater base of clientele. $180-$225 a qp. No higher. Unless I definitely know my shit about the product. I aint payin' more than $200 wholesale.


No way man, I'm making that off an oz. My buddies wouldn't even get prices like that lol. Your trying to tell me oz's go for $50? Quarters literally go for that. You do you, but I am definitely gunna do me in this situation.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 22, 2016)

TooBakedd said:


> Weed is a lot harder to grow enough to keep people happy but with mushrooms you grow so many you don't have enough people to make that happy, if you know what I mean, basically you can grow waaaay more mushrooms they grow waaaay faster but take a lot more effort and there isn't as much of a market and the people that do buy them, I can bet your ass they ain't gunna be coming daily for an eight / weekly for an oz or something like with weed, people just cant eat them that often so you have to consider that! hope I helped and am making sense its 3:30am so I'm tired AF hehe


Exactly what i was gonna say.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 22, 2016)

TooBakedd said:


> No way man, I'm making that off an oz. My buddies wouldn't even get prices like that lol. Your trying to tell me oz's go for $50? Quarters literally go for that. You do you, but I am definitely gunna do me in this situation.


That's cool. But the end run is the bigger picture. $200 an O is great. But... How often do push even an O?


TooBakedd said:


> True enough, but I'm not growing that much, can't even get rid of a qp never mind a pound a week


Maybe you could get rid of a lot more faster. If you didn't charge dealer prices. And you maximize your growing space. You can fit at least 6 medium size monotubs in your closet to picture with my prior post example. When you grow. You become the whole saler. As a regular cussie. I could get an O of shrooms for under $150. I've seen dealers try to pan em off for $20-$35 an eigth. When your whole sale. And you know that the sub can give you literally 1000% return (10×) on your investment. And they're illegal. Get rid of em. Fast. Make the $. Keep people happy. And then they begin to just come to you for it. Dealers will push the weight for you. Don't waste your time with nickel and dime.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 22, 2016)

Here's an example.



MjAeJdIiK said:


> View attachment 3637308 I think you should do something like this


Cambodians pftek


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 22, 2016)

Just click on the cambodians pftek and scroll down to the message.


----------



## mrpink55 (Apr 22, 2016)

Just because it is profitable does not mean it is good money, in my experience that business ends up being a little dirty. Reason being friends typically do not eat enough to sustain your endeavor meaning you will have to expand your clientele. Thus exposing you and what you do because you will have to get out there either yourself or word of mouth. Then you end up entering the market, which is risk. Often times whether you hear about it or not users have poor or dangerous experiences. They hurt them selves or others emotionally or sometimes physically (driving cars etc)

So, with phones these days if something bad does happen. They can get to you via cell phone.

Just last year a kid in foco "ate edibles" and jumped out his third story window. His mother was charged with multiple felonies for giving edibles to a minor. ( I do not believe the kid ate edibles, I think he was on a heavy dose of psychedelics) . Also, if you have to ask you probably are doing it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## mrpink55 (Apr 22, 2016)

Basically unless you are a good wookie that is truthfully unemployable, I would say this is not your avenue and to "stay in your lane".


----------



## TooBakedd (Apr 25, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> That's cool. But the end run is the bigger picture. $200 an O is great. But... How often do push even an O?
> 
> Maybe you could get rid of a lot more faster. If you didn't charge dealer prices. And you maximize your growing space. You can fit at least 6 medium size monotubs in your closet to picture with my prior post example. When you grow. You become the whole saler. As a regular cussie. I could get an O of shrooms for under $150. I've seen dealers try to pan em off for $20-$35 an eigth. When your whole sale. And you know that the sub can give you literally 1000% return (10×) on your investment. And they're illegal. Get rid of em. Fast. Make the $. Keep people happy. And then they begin to just come to you for it. Dealers will push the weight for you. Don't waste your time with nickel and dime.


I honestly don't care about selling them a little quicker. Might sell an extra couple grams having them cheaper, but for what? I'm risking my ass to grow the things I'm getting top dollar  And even 150 isn't bad id take 150 an oz all day but 50 like you said before is outrageous! And I don't even grow enough to push it all the time I don't even grow that much you've seen my grow lol.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 25, 2016)

TooBakedd said:


> I honestly don't care about selling them a little quicker. Might sell an extra couple grams having them cheaper, but for what? I'm risking my ass to grow the things I'm getting top dollar  And even 150 isn't bad id take 150 an oz all day but 50 like you said before is outrageous! And I don't even grow enough to push it all the time I don't even grow that much you've seen my grow lol.


I understand. From my stand point. Risk is risk. Build up your grow to make a profit. Or just sell to friends. But if you do sell.to a friend. $200 an O is friggin outrageous manm. You aint bein a friend. Even $150 for a friend is over priced. Especially when they can honestly bump into an actual dealer and get it quick for $150.


----------



## TooBakedd (Apr 25, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> I understand. From my stand point. Risk is risk. Build up your grow to make a profit. Or just sell to friends. But if you do sell.to a friend. $200 an O is friggin outrageous manm. You aint bein a friend. Even $150 for a friend is over priced. Especially when they can honestly bump into an actual dealer and get it quick for $150.


I don't sell to "friends" for 200, and no 150 is the price here. CAD and USD are different, I think 150 CAD = like 120 USD or something like that! So it's the same thing just different prices in differnet countries and parts of countries, and they are basically unheard of around here you maybe get your hands on them once a year unless you search your ass off, and when you do find them they're usually more than 150 a zip ill tell ya that haha!


----------



## LedAenima (Apr 26, 2016)

They both have there advantages, Also seasons and locations are key indicators weather you make money.

Getting setup for mushrooms is simple, inconspicuous, rather cheap. They are not forgiving at all though. You make one simple mistake (I.E. my wife opened the bathroom door while I was inoculating a jar and that one jar in that batch grew green mold.) Only set me back 1 week and like $0.50 tops. 

Getting setup for Herbs you have to do all these risky illigal and exspensive things just in hopes to get a decent plant, You are taking a risk for a much longer period of time and the pay off at the end is decent but after all your equipment, power consumption, time, effort and risk. The weeds always end up costing you.


Marijuana imo can be a good indoor cash crop but you have to have serious money to even think about making a decent buck, Mushrooms are the perfect cash crop if you live in the North eastren states and canada thru december-june/july. Once the fiends can get them from the ground, I cut back operations and grow enough cubes for myself and friends.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 3, 2016)

$150-$200 a zip is custy prices. Friends get ounces for a hundo, but if they just want to trip then that's free  pounds $1000-$1400 depending on who it is, $1200 a lb is pretty standard. 5 pounds for 5 grand alllll day. Winter you will be lucky to move a pound all winter.... Spring/summer and there isn't nearly enough to satisfy demand. Depends on what circles your socially in as well. Music festivals is all I'm gonna say. And we are talking top notch cubes, penis envy etc, don't come at me with no golden teacher garbo


----------



## mikek420 (May 4, 2016)

I would just sell pounds @ 1500 to 1600, I got one guy. One guy. Already promising to buy me out and I know he will so 1500 as a set price? Dudes eyes got big man that's a deal


----------



## 808newb (May 8, 2016)

TooBakedd said:


> I hope you don't mean pounds  I personally would never let mine go for that, is that seriously all they are worth where you are?


I was getting that price in 1988


----------



## 808newb (May 8, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> $150-$200 a zip is custy prices. Friends get ounces for a hundo, but if they just want to trip then that's free  pounds $1000-$1400 depending on who it is, $1200 a lb is pretty standard. 5 pounds for 5 grand alllll day. Winter you will be lucky to move a pound all winter.... Spring/summer and there isn't nearly enough to satisfy demand. Depends on what circles your socially in as well. Music festivals is all I'm gonna say. And we are talking top notch cubes, penis envy etc, don't come at me with no golden teacher garbo


Like I said, too bad the dead don't still tour haha


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Profitable yes, 1600 a pound but the market is much smaller than weed market share.


16? Ouch.

They're like 500-600 a lb here.


----------



## DaSprout (May 8, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> 16? Ouch.
> 
> They're like 500-600 a lb here.


Where I'm at also. Under $800.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 8, 2016)

TooBakedd said:


> I honestly don't care about selling them a little quicker. Might sell an extra couple grams having them cheaper, but for what? I'm risking my ass to grow the things I'm getting top dollar  And even 150 isn't bad id take 150 an oz all day but 50 like you said before is outrageous! And I don't even grow enough to push it all the time I don't even grow that much you've seen my grow lol.


Well, if you have excess production and are sitting on inventory you are costing yourself money and time by not selling them cheaper.... the most profitable price is never the highest price in the long run.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 8, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Where I'm at also. Under $800.


Yeah, like you might pay 700-800 on a single unit perhaps. But last I saw a 10 pack go for 5500 and guy who bought it complained about paying too much. So it is what it is... some places I think it's just flooded, other places not so much. A lot to do with natural environment I think. I imagine shrooms are pricey in bible belt states for example...


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 8, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> I would just sell pounds @ 1500 to 1600, I got one guy. One guy. Already promising to buy me out and I know he will so 1500 as a set price? Dudes eyes got big man that's a deal


Get as much as you can for them. I would not talk anyone out of giving me $1500 a lb


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 8, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> 16? Ouch.
> 
> They're like 500-600 a lb here.


Where is that?


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 8, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yeah, like you might pay 700-800 on a single unit perhaps. But last I saw a 10 pack go for 5500 and guy who bought it complained about paying too much. So it is what it is... some places I think it's just flooded, other places not so much. A lot to do with natural environment I think. I imagine shrooms are pricey in bible belt states for example...


Are you talking outdoor grown boomers?


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 8, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Where I'm at also. Under $800.


Where are you at? And also, you talking outdoor boomers?


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 8, 2016)

You guys aren't getting penis envy at those prices. I believe you guys are talking outdoor boomers or just standard indoor cubes.


----------



## mikek420 (May 8, 2016)

I grow pe...


----------



## DaSprout (May 8, 2016)

In BK NYC its flooded (and queens) with lots of home grows. My friend got a lb of pans on a multy lb deal cor under $800. When it comes they just get rid of it quick.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 8, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> Are you talking outdoor grown boomers?


No, indoor. I'm in BC. The shrooms I get are very strong. One guy does those super hard to grow mushrooms that are stronger than PE... he gets more for them. I forget what they are called. I think most people around here are doing PE or this Amazonian line which is pretty potent as well...


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 8, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> In BK NYC its flooded (and queens) with lots of home grows. My friend got a lb of pans on a multy lb deal cor under $800. When it comes they just get rid of it quick.


Really?? We got a few guys from NYC that go bananas for our boomers. A gram of our PE blows away a full slice of any other cube around. Now pans on the other hand are mighty potent. But $800 a lb sound low since theybare tiny and weigh nothing...


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 8, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> No, indoor. I'm in BC. The shrooms I get are very strong. One guy does those super hard to grow mushrooms that are stronger than PE... he gets more for them. I forget what they are called. I think most people around here are doing PE or this Amazonian line which is pretty potent as well...


Ah ok. I'm in the states, whole different game down here


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 8, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> Really?? We got a few guys from NYC that go bananas for our boomers. A gram of our PE blows away a full slice of any other cube around. Now pans on the other hand are mighty potent. But $800 a lb sound low since theybare tiny and weigh nothing...


Oh you said multi pound deal. That's not too far off then, you could get $900 a lb on a nice multi pound deal


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 8, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> I grow pe...


Its really all I fuck with. Got a bunch of diff APE isolates going can't wait to see what they do.


----------



## mikek420 (May 8, 2016)

The only strain I've eaten for about three years, I was lucky enough my guy that sells them to me got a spore swab he gave me in exchange for good deals


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 8, 2016)

how exactly do you make shroom tea anyways?


----------



## budlover13 (May 8, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> Any advice or precautions for a 1st time user to ensure a positive experience? Music, lighting, food, hydration, self talk?


Someone to walk them through the experience.


----------



## DaSprout (May 8, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> Really?? We got a few guys from NYC that go bananas for our boomers. A gram of our PE blows away a full slice of any other cube around. Now pans on the other hand are mighty potent. But $800 a lb sound low since theybare tiny and weigh nothing...


A big bag that comes rarely. But cubes are in large supply. Just like any hydro. Very competitive. I personally know too many guys from varied cultural backgrounds growing cubes. Especially in the more urban areas.


----------



## mikek420 (May 8, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how exactly do you make shroom tea anyways?


Grind shrooms up. Steep in hot water for 10 minutes at least. Add lemon and sugar to taste. Drink. Trip balls


----------



## ChemPro (May 10, 2016)

Can I start the fruiting process if my jars aren't 100% white? How long does fruiting typically take.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 10, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> Can I start the fruiting process if my jars aren't 100% white? How long does fruiting typically take.


Wait until the jars are fully consolidated. You should have you're first flush in about a week after you start tonfruit


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 10, 2016)

Can you make money off of shrooms.. sure
But people just aren't trippin everyday like they smoke weed, coke, opiates so it's different bread..

My experience is the last half of the pack always goes slower.. Even copping a qp the first few zips fly by the first weekend and a few weeks later you still getting rid of the last one. I'm sure people have experienced similar things with larger amounts. There are only so many mushrooms people can eat.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 10, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> Can you make money off of shrooms.. sure
> But people just aren't trippin everyday like they smoke weed, coke, opiates so it's different bread..
> 
> My experience is the last half of the pack always goes slower.. Even copping a qp the first few zips fly by the first weekend and a few weeks later you still getting rid of the last one. I'm sure people have experienced similar things with larger amounts. There are only so many mushrooms people can eat.


Very true. Shrooms are seasonal where I am. Winter is shit, but once it warms up there isn't enough. Music festivals


----------



## SunKeeper (May 12, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how exactly do you make shroom tea anyways?


I would find a ever-clear extract more appealing. no? 

; P


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 12, 2016)

no


----------



## SunKeeper (May 12, 2016)

To each there own and every "man" for themselves : )


----------



## ChemPro (Jun 27, 2016)

First time trying to grow mushrooms. These 2 pictures occurred over 2 days. How do you know when to harvest? Can they be harvested as they grow or do you harvest all at once when the cake is covered in mushrooms?


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 27, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> First time trying to grow mushrooms. These 2 pictures occurred over 2 days. How do you know when to harvest? Can they be harvested as they grow or do you harvest all at once when the cake is covered in mushrooms?


Pick the open one. Now. Pick the others before they fully open.


----------



## ChemPro (Jun 27, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Pick the open one. Now. Pick the others before they fully open.


Will others grow after I pick them?


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 27, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> Will others grow after I pick them?


For sure. Lightly grab.and twist off at its base. Trh not to damage the.white.mycellium. Or.take.a sharp knif and cut it as close to the base/mycellium (substrate).


----------



## ChemPro (Jun 27, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> For sure. Lightly grab.and twist off at its base. Trh not to damage the.white.mycellium. Or.take.a sharp knif and cut it as close to the base/mycellium (substrate).


I appreciate the help and I hate to ask one more question but. For a first time user how much weight and freshly picked mushrooms would be a good dose? I read that under 1 gram of dried mushroom is a good beginner dose but how much for fresh? And should it be the Caps or the stems or both?


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 27, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> I appreciate the help and I hate to ask one more question but. For a first time user how much weight and freshly picked mushrooms would be a good dose? I read that under 1 gram of dried mushroom is a good beginner dose but how much for fresh? And should it be the Caps or the stems or both?


If you've done psychs before. Go for the standard 1/8 oz. 3.5 grams. If not 2-3.5 grams. If you've done alot of other psychs or deliriants before. Go towards 5 grams. Enjoy.


----------



## ChemPro (Jun 28, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> If you've done psychs before. Go for the standard 1/8 oz. 3.5 grams. If not 2-3.5 grams. If you've done alot of other psychs or deliriants before. Go towards 5 grams. Enjoy.


I tried 4g and no affect. Decided to try 9g of fresh. I'll see what happens


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 28, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> I tried 4g and no affect. Decided to try 9g of fresh. I'll see what happens


For fresh shrooms. Do around 30-40 grams. Usually your fresh shrooms are 80%-90% water weight. Fully dried shrooms are for the weights that I gave you.


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 28, 2016)

Dry weight, 3-4 grams makes me feel like I have been dabbing hard. 6-8 makes me start seeing trails. A full half oz and I really ain't comfortable without a safety buddy to remind me why I am seeing and thinking what I am. 

Fresh, wet weight gives me a different trip but I have never weighed the wet doses.


----------



## canndo (Jun 29, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> I tried 4g and no affect. Decided to try 9g of fresh. I'll see what happens


Four grams wet is less than a half gram dry.


----------



## ChemPro (Jul 4, 2016)

9 grams of fresh didn't do much. I tried 20 grams of fresh and started to notice a big difference then I took another 30 grams after 2 hours. I didn't hallucinate or lose touch with reality. I felt a nice stony buzz, kinda euphoric and my environment slightly warped. My textured paint job on the ceiling seemed liquid and flowed around. I'm not sure if this fresh dose is indicative of a normal fresh dose as I picked them after the veils broke.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 4, 2016)

Fresh doses usually give me a more energetic, cleaner feel. 5 grams of fresh dry are also real good. But 40-50 grams fresh wet (5 gram equivalent) are really nice. Enjoy your fruits.


----------



## Cx2H (Jul 4, 2016)

Shrooms makes the wind blowing on my leg hairs to intense to go outside and makes a 5 min quarter in Madden take 4 hours to finish... #FuqThat ;-p


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 4, 2016)

You can always tell your tripping state if you try to type on your phone and computer. And you notice that the letters are moving around.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 4, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> Shrooms makes the wind blowing on my leg hairs to intense to go outside and makes a 5 min quarter in Madden take 4 hours to finish... #FuqThat ;-p


Seems about right.


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 12, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> Any thoughts on my above comment? I accidentally used gluten free rice flour.


It's don't matter did you use spores? Or LC?


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 12, 2016)

TooBakedd said:


> I honestly don't care about selling them a little quicker. Might sell an extra couple grams having them cheaper, but for what? I'm risking my ass to grow the things I'm getting top dollar  And even 150 isn't bad id take 150 an oz all day but 50 like you said before is outrageous! And I don't even grow enough to push it all the time I don't even grow that much you've seen my grow lol.


Iv got 200 off on a deal here 275 when they really want em but you will do 25 to 50 years for growing in the states even with 50g wet


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 12, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> 9 grams of fresh didn't do much. I tried 20 grams of fresh and started to notice a big difference then I took another 30 grams after 2 hours. I didn't hallucinate or lose touch with reality. I felt a nice stony buzz, kinda euphoric and my environment slightly warped. My textured paint job on the ceiling seemed liquid and flowed around. I'm not sure if this fresh dose is indicative of a normal fresh dose as I picked them after the veils broke.


You have to pick just before the veil breaks that's when they are more potent.


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 12, 2016)

Wet is always a bad idea for a first time. You have to eat way more then you think. Mushrooms are made of 90% of water and it's a natural sponge. So, if you where to fart in your room with your growing mushrooms next to you! You and everyone you shard with, just ingested your methane.


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 12, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> First time trying to grow mushrooms. These 2 pictures occurred over 2 days. How do you know when to harvest? Can they be harvested as they grow or do you harvest all at once when the cake is covered in mushrooms?


I see a lot of pins down there! Pick any that starts dropping spores and leave the rest for 2 weeks. If the little ones don't get bigger in the next 4 or 5 days pick em they are more potent then the whole batch. Just be careful if they are not growing they die and mold FAST!


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 12, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> For sure. Lightly grab.and twist off at its base. Trh not to damage the.white.mycellium. Or.take.a sharp knif and cut it as close to the base/mycellium (substrate).


Do NOT cut it, that pice could rot and mold.


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 12, 2016)

Fist time dose always depends.. What specie is it? What temp did they fruit? When did you pick them? And for most are they hollow or solid? All this takes a place in how hard you trip off 2 grams. I have tripped balls off just 2.5 grams dry like I just took 7gs from golden teachers I grew 3 years ago.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Aug 12, 2016)

That shroom guy said:


> Iv got 200 off on a deal here 275 when they really want em but you will do 25 to 50 years for growing in the states even with 50g wet


Lmao


----------



## canndo (Aug 15, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> Lol...so I gave growing mushrooms a try. But my noob ass didn't notice that the brown rice flour said "gluten free." Assuming I did everything else right is the gluten free a deal breaker?





Mr. Bongwater said:


> shrooms can be worth a ton of money in some places, find a guy what sells himself and sell in bulk


----------



## canndo (Aug 15, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> Lol...so I gave growing mushrooms a try. But my noob ass didn't notice that the brown rice flour said "gluten free." Assuming I did everything else right is the gluten free a deal breaker?



There is no gluten in rice. This gluten free stuff is nuts. I saw a gluten free label on bottled water.


----------

